# Reputable breeder in Ontario, Canada



## Moonbridge (Aug 26, 2014)

Hi,
Welcome to the forum from a fellow Ontarian. Whereabouts are you? I'm west of T.O.
and can recommend a breeder about an hour from the G.T.A.

There are several very good breeders. The best advice I can give is to speak with every owner of a Golden that you come across and find out where they got the dog and whether they were happy. Speak to vets, golden owners and don't get sucked in to flashy websites and marketing.

Make sure the dogs have the proper clearances that you can look up on the OFA and check k-9 data for information about the lineage of the dogs you are considering.

All the best with your search. I'm curious to know which breeder you visited and which ones you are considering.


----------



## MissMoose (Sep 4, 2015)

We live north west of Toronto in cottage country.
We had to say goodbye to our girl a month ago and are finding the process of getting a puppy is not so simple. We drove 3 1/2 hours to visit a breeder and it was not what we expected. We had met another breeder who was amazing but the puppies were all reserved. Is it best to reserve a puppy? We just wanted to start the process now as it seems like you could wait 6 months before getting to meet any puppies.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

For a good, reputable breeder most of the time there will be a wait time. It's best to do your search now and hope to find a breeder who is planning a litter.. get on the list and then wait for the pups  For example, when we got Joey we started looking in October.. emailed Connie (Ambertru) in the new year.. met her and put a deposit in march.. pups born April.. Joey came home in June. That's considered fast! We were very lucky.

Joey is from Ambertru goldens.. out in the Ottawa area. Connie is a fantastic breeder.. all of her dogs have the recommended clearances, she shows in conformation, and her dogs are BEAUTIFUL! Am I biased? Yes  Honestly though, Connie has also been 100% supportive of Joey and I… ANYTIME I had a question about anything, she is there to answer, help, and guide. Breeder support is so important. 

Some other breeders in Ontario are

Amberview goldens
Sterre goldens (Member here)
Conquerer goldens 
Bowbell goldens

I know there are others, those are just the first that come to mind. Just make sure the breeders you're looking at have clearances on their dogs, and its always preferred they do some sort of performance with them, wether it be showing, obedience, agility, field, ect.


----------



## Moonbridge (Aug 26, 2014)

HI there,

When I started researching, I spent almost a year reviewing breeders, talking to owners and talking to vets.
Then when I found the breeder that I really liked and loved her dogs, I was on the wait list for almost a year from the time I left a small deposit.

She just had two litters, one goes home next week and mine comes home the following week. She's already pre-sold 4 pups from the next litter for 2016!

Good breeders are worth waiting for sure. A website can tell you some things but they can totally mislead you as well. Our breeder doesn't have a website and I would have just looked past her internet ad. Thankfully, I met one of the puppies she bred (now 4 yrs) and I knew that I needed to pursue the connection.

There are several breeders up in cottage country and I know a few goldens from near Haliburton area. 

Look up breeders on K9 data. You can follow the pedigrees and see common denominators.....

If you are willing to wait until 2016, I can recommend the breeder we are picking our little guy up from.

All the best!


----------



## MissMoose (Sep 4, 2015)

Thank you for your responses. I guess we will wait to meet a good breeder. I have called a few breeders and sent e-mails. 11 years ago we lived in a different age of technology. I am finding that a web-site can be very deceiving until you go see where the puppies sleep and live . This breeder has all the required checks, screening and guarantee's but had three litters of puppies, and very unclean accommodations for even a human let alone a puppy. Is this normal?


----------



## MoltenGirl (Aug 4, 2015)

Moonbridge said:


> HI there,
> 
> When I started researching, I spent almost a year reviewing breeders, talking to owners and talking to vets.
> Then when I found the breeder that I really liked and loved her dogs, I was on the wait list for almost a year from the time I left a small deposit.
> ...


I completely agree but then again, I have the same breeder as you Moonbridge! I got VERY lucky and we have a pup this year but our breeder is definitely worth the wait. The majority of her referrals are 'word of mouth' which are the best kind.


----------



## Lexielu (Feb 15, 2016)

Moonbridge said:


> If you are willing to wait until 2016, I can recommend the breeder we are picking our little guy up from.


Hi,
Could you please share the name of your breeder? Thanks


----------



## Gryffin98 (Feb 21, 2021)

What breeder was it ?


----------



## Buyer Beware (1 mo ago)

Buyer beware,

Bowbell Goldens/Carole K certainly breeds a beautiful dog, but be prepared whether you’re on a waitlist, or after you've received one of her pups, she can be extremely temperamental, accusatory and shaming. If you inquire, disagree or have an opinion that differs from hers she will “ghost” you, you’ll never hear from her again, and may never know why.

Most concerning was her lack of transparency around one of her litters where she was aware that at least 3 of the 7 pups in the litter died of cancer UNDER THE AGE OF 5, but never notified the other dog parents that they may want to consider additional screening at annual check ups because of this issue.

Most of the parents in this litter indirectly knew one another through friends so we became aware of this on our own as the dogs were dying.

Money making and protecting her reputation seem to come before empathy and doing what’s right


----------

